

The Y Combinator Library for Startups - pathik
http://ycombinator.com/lib.html

======
koski
The book recommendation "Dale Carnegie: How to Win Friends and Influence
People" truly is amazing book. I recommend everyone to read it.

------
skbohra123
Most of the advice is applicable only to startups in and around valley. The
scene outside is pretty much different. But then it still is useful.

------
DanielBMarkham
This is a great resource. Thanks for posting it.

I tried to fill this same void with my micro-site hn-books.com

The problem is -- and I still struggle with this -- on one end you have this
huge list of resources: books, blogs, news articles, personal advice, essays,
etc. On the other end you have a person with a specific question, like "How do
I find an idea?" or "Where's the best place to find a cofounder?", or "How do
I get started?"

Very rarely does the person's question match up with the title of the
resource. And there are multiple answers to many questions found in multiple
types of resources. Many, many times, I'd much rather read multiple answers to
a single question than somebody's essay on it. When I read multiple answers,
it gives me context that reading a single author does not.

I have thought for a long time that HN should be automatically mined into some
kind of startup wiki-like format. I know there is already a wiki out there,
but the problem is that it can't be a regular wiki -- too many folks continue
to provide answers to questions in various formats and venues. Nobody is going
to exclusively use it. Somehow it needs to autogen.

Sorry for the thinking aloud, just hoping to provide impetus for somebody else
to take a stab at this. We have a tremendous amount of talent and knowledge
here on HN, but I think we could do a better job of connecting it to folks.
Not sure how exactly, though.

Thanks for the link.

~~~
dcbell
It sounds like the Ask YC Archive at
<http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive>, or Search YC at
<http://searchyc.com/> could be helpful.

------
bluedevil2k
Does it make me a total nerd that I clicked on this link expecting to find
code libraries, and not books?

